# Garmin vs Lohran



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

If you want a unit that is very easy to use, a company with great customer service, and a unit that a company will stand behind garmin is the way to go. when i worked for west marine there were several occasions where i had to send in a customers unit that was out of warranty for repair, i would send it off and no lie in a week or so we would get the unit back and it would be a new refurbished unit with all data transferred and all that was charged was shipping and whatever there flat rate was for repair which i believe at the time was like 40 something bucks and there was the occasion where they didnt charge us anything and the customwer got a brand new unit, they are top of line when it comes to chartplotters. and they are a very good product. Garmin all the way.

Alex


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

that was my take on things too.

what about mapping quality? My experience has been that in the coastal areas when you get into 1-3 feet....things get pretty sketchy.

Also, my Bluewaters America Charts did not have the detail I want on tidal creeks and small coastline areas. Have they improved any? I would imagine that sattelite imagery should have helped a lot?


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

YEAH THE NEW MAPPING GARMIN IS USING IS AWSOME, BASICALLY YOU CAN GO WORNG WITH GARMIN. THERE FISHFINDERS ARE A LITTLE LESS THAN TO BE DESIRED BUT THE CHARTPLOTTERS ARE TOP OF THE LINE IN MY BOOK. tHE BLUECHART G2 VISION CHIPS ARE GREAT THEY ALSO HAVE AN AUTO ROUTING FEATURE THAT YOU CAN PUT IN A WAYPOINT AND EVEN IF YOU WOULD TECHNICALLY HAVE TO GO AROUND LAND TO GET TO THAT WAY POINT IT WILL SHOW YOU THE SAFEST ROUTE TO GET TO THE WAYPOINT, BASICALLY IT TAKES THE MAPS DATA AND DOES ALL CALCULATIONS AND YOU JUST FOLLOW THE ARROW. IT IS GREAT.

aLEX


ALEX


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www8.garmin.com/cartography/g2vision/g2vision.jsp


THIS IS A GOOD LINK FOR TO LOOK AT THE NEW G2 VISION CHIPS.


aLEX


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow! Pricy but Wow!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

There is *NO* comparison! Garmin all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

